# SVP valid on LTVP



## Rian Michael (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

Does anyone know if I receive LTVP being a parent of an EP holder) would my existing Singapore tourist visa(which I already have) be still valid? Or is it cancelled when I receive my LTVP?
The reason I ask is at the moment the LTVP has expired, but i need to travel to Singapore to spend sometime with my family.Is my tourust visa still valid?

Thanks,
Rian


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Rian Michael said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if I receive LTVP being a parent of an EP holder) would my existing Singapore tourist visa(which I already have) be still valid? Or is it cancelled when I receive my LTVP?
> The reason I ask is at the moment the LTVP has expired, but i need to travel to Singapore to spend sometime with my family.Is my tourust visa still valid?
> ...


Your tourist visa is cancelled once you get LTVP

What do you mean your tourist visa maybe still valid ?

Are you from a country which requires visa in advance ? How long was the validity of the SVP ?

If so I still believe your SVP is not valid once you get a LTVP.


----------



## Rian Michael (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank for your reply Simon. Yes I need a visa in advance.
The SVP i am mentioning is the one i got made long before the LTVP.Its is not the one i receive with the LTVP or anywhere related to the LTVP.The LTVP is already expired but my multiple entry SVP which i made a while back still seems to be valid for a few months.
Also i dont remember any notifications mentioning that my previous SVP will be cancelled when i received my LTVP.

Do you still think the previous SVP would be invalid?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

My understanding is that your SVP is cancelled when you receive your LTVP. However, you can confirm your current status with the ICA. They even have an online service called "iEnquiry" that can provide information on your status. As with most online government services, you need a SingPass to use iEnquiry.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Rian Michael said:


> Thank for your reply Simon. Yes I need a visa in advance.
> The SVP i am mentioning is the one i got made long before the LTVP.Its is not the one i receive with the LTVP or anywhere related to the LTVP.The LTVP is already expired but my multiple entry SVP which i made a while back still seems to be valid for a few months.
> Also i dont remember any notifications mentioning that my previous SVP will be cancelled when i received my LTVP.
> 
> Do you still think the previous SVP would be invalid?


When you apply for a Long term pass, you should be present in Singapore on a social visa, from what I recall, as the application requires a white card number if submitted online 

Once you get your long term pass card, your previous pass (or visa) gets cancelled as the long term pass succeeds whatever pass you were on 

That's what I know for sure

However you can get somebody to do an iEnquiry @ ICA site as advised, to confirm your multiple entry validity 

Just a curious question 

How long was your long term pass valid for and how long was your multiple entry valid for ?


----------

